# band saw help



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

have a used delta band saw. says its a 16inch band saw. i have watched videos about people making small boards from firewood on a bandsaw. this one is having an extremely hard time doing it. is there some kind of special blade i use? have a 1/4 inch 6tpi blade thats made by bosch. can i get a larger motor? its an older delta


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Go to highland woodworking. They have some of the best blades at good prices. And some very good info on selecting blades and setting up your saw. You need a larger blade that is 1/2 or even 3/4 for what you want. Look there at the woodturners blade for starters.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

These guys arguably put out some of the best blades. May give them a call and chat with someone about what's going on:
http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/ :smile:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

wonder if my saw even has the @aa to do the work im trying to do


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check this out*



DST said:


> Go to highland woodworking. They have some of the best blades at good prices. And some very good info on selecting blades and setting up your saw. You need a larger blade that is 1/2 or even 3/4 for what you want. Look there at the woodturners blade for starters.


I think you meant to say woodslicer...
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawbladescustomlengtha60to121.aspx

I would think a 16" saw would have enough @** to do this, probably 2HP?

 bill


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I think you meant to say woodslicer...
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawbladescustomlengtha60to121.aspx
> 
> I would think a 16" saw would have enough @** to do this, probably 2HP?
> ...


idk ill look tomorrow. i know its old as dirt and very heavy. its a delta


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually the woodslicer is a great/ awesome blade that I use for resawing but is not the best for cutting up logs. You need a more aggressive tooth for that


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My bandsaw was having a tough time cutting logs (for bowl blanks) and I thought my blade was dull. Changed to a very aggressive new blade and it still bogged down. Slept on it a night and realized that I probably needed a new drive belt. Instead just adjusted the belt tension and now it cuts great again.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> have a used delta band saw. says its a 16inch band saw. i have watched videos about people making small boards from firewood on a bandsaw. this one is having an extremely hard time doing it. is there some kind of special blade i use? have a 1/4 inch 6tpi blade thats made by bosch. can i get a larger motor? its an older delta


The issue is the blade. For re-sawing you need a wide blade with very few teeth per inch (like 3 or 4). The Wood Slicer will be a great blade for doing what you're looking to do.

They also have a pretty decent tutorial on slicing wood there as well and it also goes in to setting your rip fence for drift (every blade is different and drift needs to be accommodated).

I also did a quick down and dirty how-to on setting the fence for blade drift if you're interested.

Mac


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had the same problem on my Grizzly G0555 which should have had no trouble. I thought it was the saw or me doing something wrong but it was all the blade. Anyway, I talked to the people at Suffolk and they were very helpful and I bought a 1/2" 4 TPI. The guy told me that the blades they ship with new saws are good for nothing but holding the wheels in place during shipping. lol. The Timberwolf blade I bought from Suffolk did the trick.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hmmm. maybe thats it. this motor is a .5 hp 1725RPM motor. was trying to use a .25 inch 6tpi blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not enough motor!*

A 16" bandsaw should have at least a 1 1/2" HP motor to take advantage of the capacity. A 1/2HP motor is just not enough.
Sorry, but that's my experience. Northern Tool has some good motors at reasonable prices. Craigs List may be useful.?
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## bob h. (Aug 29, 2007)

If that's a 3 wheel 16 inch Delta, don't waste your money on motors. Use the saw as a light contouring saw (scroller) as it was intended to be used. You might successfully resaw very slowly up to 4-6 inches with a new 3 tooth hook blade, but I wouldn't expect stellar results.

Bob


----------

